# Need help on Kadee coupler for FA-1 Upgrade.



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*I was helping a friend of mine to lower a Aristo craft FA-1 Frame. We also replacing the old motors blocks being they were wore out... *
*When we got the new frame and changed out the P C board, we found out that the plug from the motor block were not the same as the old motor blocks.. So got that figued out by rewiring the plugs on the motor blocks...*
* But, came across another problem.. He got an upgrade front end to raise the front Kadee coupler on the new pilot, * 












*Question.. Does anyone know what the Kadee coupler Nebr. is that goes on that short coupler mounting stud on the new Pilot








Its has a smaller size stud to mount a Kadee coulper pocket.* 










*Any ideas







* *Tks Noel*


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Here is a photo of the old Pilot* 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/noelw/FA-1/~Pltold.jpg

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/no...ltold1.jpg


----------

